# Insect larvae and mite found in Phrag potting mix



## Ernesto (Jun 22, 2020)

For scale, this is on a piece of 1/4 - 3/8 inch Orchiata bark and some small perlite pieces. Can anyone ID these? Are they harmful?


----------



## eds (Jun 23, 2020)

Looks like a Scariad fly larvae, though a pretty big one. Do you have some small black flies flying around your orchids? Not sure how much of an issue they are for larger orchids but they love seedling roots in 'normal' plants.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 24, 2020)

fungus gnat larva is the clear one with the black head


----------

